# Adopt a pet



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone in Paphos now where to adopt a dog from (I thought it was somewhere called PAWS) we would very much like to get one of the strays and make it part of our family. Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pamie said:


> Does anyone in Paphos now where to adopt a dog from (I thought it was somewhere called PAWS) we would very much like to get one of the strays and make it part of our family. Thanks



Paws is on the road towards the airport near to timi.
They have a website which has a map on it showing exactly where they are.
They are now in their lovely new kennels, purpose built for them.
We have t aken a few strays there and the people are absolutely and the dogs are so well looked after.
You will find a contact phone number o nthe website too you can make sure someone isthere when to go to choose your dog

This is the url for them.

http://www.dogscyprus.org/PAWS/index.php


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Paws is on the road towards the airport near to timi.
> They have a website which has a map on it showing exactly where they are.
> They are now in their lovely new kennels, purpose built for them.
> We have t aken a few strays there and the people are absolutely and the dogs are so well looked after.
> ...


Thanks Veronica will visit website xx


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Pamie said:


> Does anyone in Paphos now where to adopt a dog from (I thought it was somewhere called PAWS) we would very much like to get one of the strays and make it part of our family. Thanks


Hi there is also paphiakos in paphos they have a clinc &shelter.
Also look at the cydra site they work with all shelters and also place them in foster homes as they dont have a base .
Good luck


----------

